# Rotkeil Severum pairs



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Here are a few quick pics of the Rotkeil Severum pairs I've obtained. The first I got from AWW a couple months ago. Currently in my 120G and I already have their first batch of fry growing out in a 40G cube. They are a beautiful looking couple and my camera skills are lacking but here are a couple decent shots:


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I got this pair in trade for some household stuff. I had four and these two paired off so I elected to keep them. They are in my 75G and have had one spawning so far. The fry didn't last though as the tank was a severum community at the time.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, I am pleased that the Rotkeil's from awww worked out well...I know you wanted a breeding pair! Your old Tiger Oscar is doing great in a tank with the (5)fry from those two Rotkeil parents from the BCA Auction from a year ago! They are 4"+ now 

PS let me know when the fry are up for sale! Great looking fish btw!


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

They look really nice, mine are still in the garage seeing as I keep messing up the new stand but I think I have it figured out now. Will be moving them soon. I find myself going in to watch them, they are very pretty fish, reminds me of when I had discus.

Your tanks looked great and thanks again for the tour.

Douglas


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

That pair is looking great! 

Interesting, the male isn't in full color. or even the female for that matter. I had their reds popping so much more when i was breeding them. When was the last time they laid eggs for you?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

AWW said:


> That pair is looking great!
> 
> Interesting, the male isn't in full color. or even the female for that matter. I had their reds popping so much more when i was breeding them. When was the last time they laid eggs for you?


They laid eggs a couple weeks ago. We left about 50 wigglers in with them and amazingly they were not eaten! Their color is much brighter then in the pictures. I don't have a proper light and it was hard to get a good shot because they were nervous around the camera.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

bcorchidguy said:


> They look really nice, mine are still in the garage seeing as I keep messing up the new stand but I think I have it figured out now. Will be moving them soon. I find myself going in to watch them, they are very pretty fish, reminds me of when I had discus.
> 
> Your tanks looked great and thanks again for the tour.
> 
> Douglas


Your very welcone for the "tour". Hopefully you have a pair or two with the Sevs you got!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

djamm said:


> Well, I am pleased that the Rotkeil's from awww worked out well...I know you wanted a breeding pair! Your old Tiger Oscar is doing great in a tank with the (5)fry from those two Rotkeil parents from the BCA Auction from a year ago! They are 4"+ now
> 
> PS let me know when the fry are up for sale! Great looking fish btw!


Thanks. That's awesome that the Oscar is doing well with his buddies. I'll for sure get ahold of you once the fry are RTG.


----------

